
Facebook is destructive to society.We'll invest $100K if you build a replacement - madradavid
http://openbookchallenge.com/
======
nanomonkey
I'm having a hard time seeing how something coming out of an incubator will be
a viable solution to Facebook's destructive nature. As long as the solution is
for profit, the resulting outcome will be biased towards monetizing user's
data and causing addictive behavior.

IMHO, the money would be better spent funding one of the many open source
decentralized solutions such as Mastodon, Secure Scuttlebutt, Beaker Browser,
IPFS, etc.

------
thegabez
I always thought a neat model for a platform would be based around Dunbars
number. Which state you can have roughly 150 stable relationships. The idea
would like twitter but not limiting the character length, rather limit the
number of friends you have. This makes those "friends" be of more
significance. If you want to add a friend you have to remove one as well,
assuming you're already at the limit.

~~~
jaxx75
That was Path. [0]

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_(social_network)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_\(social_network\))

------
parvenu74
If the replacement is an internet-based social network then I don't think
you're solving anything. The founding legend of meetup.com is far more
compelling: to get people to meet in real life rather than online. Find a way
to get people do more of _that_ and you'll be on the path to correcting the
destruction caused by social media in general.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well, you could build something like Facebook that wasn't tuned for addiction.
But then you'd have to fix a billion peoples' addictive behavior to get them
to use the new one. And then you'd have to keep the new one from deciding to
start maximizing revenue by becoming more addicting...

------
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16897194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16897194)

------
frobware
It fails immediately with "reasonable advertising".

~~~
piracy1
Mine cryptocurrency in peoples browsers. It's a frictionless way to have users
pay for a service via spending using their electricity.

------
triviatise
this is one area where blockchain could be useful. When you cant trust a
single entity with your data, blockchain would allow a distributed database
and give you control over who can see your data.

A distributed repository of data, with multiple vendors providing a variety of
user interfaces to access that data.

------
hulton
Get on [https://gab.ai/](https://gab.ai/)

~~~
krageon
This website is an echo chamber for holocaust deniers and other such paragons
of empathy and humanity. I know this because a friend of mine recently
mentioned how he started on this site because it claimed to be "censorship
free" and when he checked back a (long) while later it was all extreme racism
and other things like that.

In light of that, having and actively using an account here doesn't look good
for you. Unless you're already actively tainted by this sort of thing or you
happen to live in a country where this kind of behaviour is accepted (do those
exist?).

~~~
UncleMeat
Not just deniers. Gab is full of straight up holocaust apologists. Posts
explicitly praising Hitler are frequently near the top.

------
RedneckBob
#1 - import all your data that was exported from Facebook

#2 - get billion dollar valuation

